# How long for bunch plants to grow roots?



## incendie22 (Aug 2, 2009)

I recently bought several bunched plants from an online store and placed them in the aquarium about a week ago. The plants came with a lead weight that were binding the plants together. I notice the plants were dying at its base where the lead weight were at, and wondered if I should just take it out and let the plants float instead. I'm rather new to aquarium plants. Whats the best way to get these plants to grow roots? Any suggestion is much appreciated.


----------



## Avi (Apr 7, 2004)

Use a razor-blade to cut the rotted lower part of the stems off. There are differences of opinions on this but you can, IMO...if you want...wrap the lead weight back over the fresh ends you'd now have to keep the plants in a bunch. If you do use the weights, it's good to remove the bottom leaves or bracts from the stem before you put the lead weights back...and be careful not to damage the stems even slightly when you put the weights back on. You'll learn how to kind of "feel" it if any damage is done in the process. 

But, you don't have to use the weights. You can just push the stems back down into the substrate letting a finger do the pushing down into the substrate...once again, being very careful not to damage the stems at all. If you don't use the weights, you can put them into the substrate as individual stems or all together in a bunch, much the same as they had been when you got them. 

Some substrates are more conducive to "holding" the stems without the weights than others are so it's that plus the effectiveness of getting the bottoms into the substrate, held down with the help of some "anchoring" by some of the leaves or bracts in the bottom of the stem. I use the weights in some cases and don't use them in others and both work very well. If your plants are good stock and your tank's water conditions are good, it should take just a matter of a few days before you have a root system on the stem plants.


----------

